# MOD_REWRITE: Umleitung von unterverzeichnisse



## flou (30. November 2006)

Hallo, 

wie kann man z.b 
"firma-xyz.de/contact"  --> umleiten nach --> "firma-abc.com/contact"

geht doch irgendwie mit RewriteCond in ner .htaccess datei oder? Aber wie genau?

thx


----------



## Gumbo (30. November 2006)

Willst du alle Anfragen an „firma-xyz.de“ auf „firma-abc.de“ umleiten? Dann solltest du die Redirect-Direktive benutzen.


----------



## flou (30. November 2006)

nein so wie ichs beschrieben hab...mit den unterverzeichnissen!


----------



## Gumbo (30. November 2006)

Wenn sich an dem URL-Pfad nichts ändert, nimm die Redirect-Direktive.


----------



## flou (1. Dezember 2006)

Hallo Gumbo,

an der URL ändert sich schon was...also ich möchte z.B

"tutorials.de/forum" nach "tutorials-forum.com/forum" 

umleiten.

Ich habs mit redirect versucht, hat aber nicht hingehauen....vielleicht war aber auch ein Fehler drin!


----------



## Gumbo (1. Dezember 2006)

Aber am URL-Pfad ändert sich nichts, oder. Wie sah denn dein Versuch aus?


----------



## flou (1. Dezember 2006)

```
RewriteCond %{HTTP_HOST} ^abc-pr\.de/verlag$ [NC]
RewriteRule ^(.*) http://abc-verlag.com/verlag$1 [R=permanent]
```

so sahs in etwa aus....


----------

